# SS 30.01.21 - Panufnik #3 "Sinfonia Sacra"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
_
*Andrzej Panufnik (1914 - 1991)*_

Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Sacra"

1. Vision I
2. Vision II
3. Vision III
4. Hymn

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll explore the music of Polish composer Andrzej Panufnik and his Symphony #3 the Sinfonia Sacra. This is a work Panufnik wrote in tribute to Poland's Millennium of Christianity and statehood -- an expression of his faith and patriotism. I've only scratched the surface of the Panufnik's music as there is lots to explore, and there a few recordings of this work online and on disc. I'll go with the CPO recording with Lukasz Borowicz and the Konzerthausorchester Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

[/QUOTE]
Same for me from a box set


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm going for the composer conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Haven't listened to it for a long time. This recording was my first encounter with Panufnik's music, and I was immediately attracted to the spiritual side of it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


>


Same for me from a box set[/QUOTE]

And the same version for me


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've little experience with Panufnik's music but I'll give this a go from Spotify.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Same for me from a box set


And the same version for me[/QUOTE]

And same for me here. Never heard this work before.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought the CPO box as well. I don't remember No.3 so it's a good time for a revisit. Wiki has a brief description for the inspiration and construction of this work.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinfonia_Sacra_(Panufnik)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Solti/CSO for me - from live performance 11/82 on a CSO Archival release Vol. 4...fantastic - the trumpets are incredible..


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Heck148 said:


> Solti/CSO for me - from live performance 11/82 on a CSO Archival release Vol. 4...fantastic - the trumpets are incredible..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I had never heard this, so I checked out Wiki's entry on it listened to Solti's performance on YouTube. The work is short and accessible, largely tonal (or at least modal). The form is three "visions" followed by a "hymn", with each of the four sections based on the "Bogurodzica" Gregorian plainchant that was used in pre-battle prayer by Polish knights in ancient times. Each "vision" is based on two or three notes of the plainchant; only in the concluding "hymn" is the full seven note plainchant theme revealed, in an intense (and quite loud) fashion.

I feel a little guilty liking this, as the whole thing seems a bit simplistic and written for easy effect. Polish critics have called it "God-jingoism", and I can certainly understand that viewpoint. But Panufnik, like Copland, somehow gets away with this sort of thing. I found the work a very good listen, so all is forgiven!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I had never heard this, so I checked out Wiki's entry on it listened to Solti's performance on YouTube. The work is short and accessible, largely tonal (or at least modal). ....
> 
> I feel a little guilty liking this, as the whole thing seems a bit simplistic and written for easy effect. .....But Panufnik, like Copland, somehow gets away with this sort of thing. I found the work a very good listen, so all is forgiven!


Yes, the form is simple and the work is easily accessible....don't feel guilty about liking it!! It works, very well at that...
I think it's a good piece, and quite effective...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like it too but it's not something I need to hear very often. The CPO CD sounds incredibly good on the stereo. I also have the Gerard Schwarz recording which is only slightly less impressive in its nationalist fervor.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Must agree with comments above 
Short and agreeable symphony which I enjoyed but not one I need to rush back to


----------

